# Mini-Rechner auf ARM-Basis



## Flo<H> (6. April 2012)

Hallo, 

ich will mir für daheim einen kleinen Rechner anschaffen / zusammenbauen. 

Vorstellungen:
- lüfterlos
- kein Bildschirm, Bedienung über remote
- Betriebssystem: Linux
- möglichst geringer Stromverbrauch
- nicht zu teuer
- CPU: da dachte ich an ARM, wenn mich aber jemand von etwas besserem überzeugen kann...

Sachen die darauf laufen sollten:
- Samba
- SVN

Einigermaßen Leistung sollte der Rechner auch haben, damit man evtl. einen Apache Webserver oder auch einen Tomcat darauf laufen lassen könnte. Wobei das dann eher zum Testen wäre und nicht die Anforderungen von einem Produktivserver erfüllen muss. 

Hab mir schon überlegt mir soetwas auf Basis von Raspberry Pi zu bauen, die sind aber zur Zeit nicht lieferbar.

Also falls jemand Vorschläge hat - immer her damit!

Gruß
flo


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (6. April 2012)

Wieso ARM? WIeso kein Intel-Atom Board?
max. Kosten?

Raspberry Pi werde ich mir auch zulegen.
Für SVN und Samba sollte es reichen. ist bloß eine Frage der Leistung.

Ansonsten kann ich die DockStar und weitere Deriavate (Pogoplug und co) empfehlen.


----------



## Flo<H> (7. April 2012)

Hallo!

Danke für deine Antwort. Wieso ARM? - Naja das hat ehrlichgesagt keinen bestimmten Hintergrund. Dachte nur, da die mittlerweile überall verbaut werden...

Hab jetzt ein bischen weitergesucht und mittlerweile tendiere ich immer mehr dazu, mir doch etwas mit ein wenig mehr Leistung zu bauen / kaufen. Wichtigste Voraussetzung dabei ist aber immernoch ein geringer Stromverbrauch. Bin dabei auf den  Asus Home Server TS Mini gestoßen der angeblich einen Verbrauch von 24,5W bzw. 27,9W hat. 

Ich seh schon, ich muss mich mit dem Thema noch mehr auseinandersetzen.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (7. April 2012)

> Danke für deine Antwort. Wieso ARM? - Naja das hat ehrlichgesagt keinen bestimmten Hintergrund. Dachte nur, da die mittlerweile überall verbaut werden...



naja nicht wirklich...nur Mobile Devices und z.B. DOckstar, RaspberryPI etc.
In Tablets stecken auch ARM-Prozessoren.
ABer in normalen Desktops und Laptops meistens "normale" CPUs i386 etc ....



> Bin dabei auf den  Asus Home Server TS Mini gestoßen der angeblich einen Verbrauch von 24,5W bzw. 27,9W hat.


DIe CPU in dem Server ist veraltet und damit wirst du kaum Spaß haben...
Kauf dir lieber selbst ein ITX Board 
http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=mbson&xf...3_Intel+Atom+D425~1123_Intel+Atom+D510&sort=p
Die vierstelligen Intel CPUs sind die aktuellsten.
Wenn du mehr Ahnung von den einzelnen Komponenten hast, 
empfiehlt sich auch ein 1155er BOard mit einem Celeron etc. 
Der Stromverbrauch eines 1155er BOards mit einer PicoPSU, ... kann bei ca. 15Watt idle liegen.

mfg
bo


----------



## Flo<H> (8. April 2012)

Je mehr ich mich mit dem Thema beschäftige desto weiter komme ich von meinen ursprünglichen Vorstellungen weg... Im Augenblick sehe ich hier zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Basis Itel Atom:
Wenn ich das richtig sehe stünden hier die CPUs Atom D2500 (2 x 1,86GHz) und D2700 (2 x 2,13GHz) zur Verfügung. Grober Kostenpunkt Mainboard + CPU 55 - 70 Euro.

2. 1155 mit PicoPSU
Bietet einfach mehr Möglichkeiten. Board bin ich mir hier noch unschlüssig, tendiere momentan zu MSI. CPU entweder einen Celeron Dual-Core G530 (2 x 2,40 GHz), bzw. G540 (2 x 2,50 GHz) oder gleich einen i3-2100T bzw. i3-2120T. Letztere kosten zwar gut das doppelte dafür ist der TDP-Wert nur gut die Hälfte. hab zu dieser Variante das hier gefunden, ist nur leider nicht mehr ganz aktuell.

Ich muss ja ehrlich zugeben, dass mit letztere Variante besser gefällt. Hast du dazu vielleicht noch eine Idee? 

Danke!

flo


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (9. April 2012)

Der Thread vom Computerbase ist cool, kannte ich auch.

DU musst dir vorher im Klaren sein, was du benötigst.
Im Vergleich ...
Atom -> günstig, wenige Anschlüsse, geringer Stromverbrauch
1155er Board -> Anschaffung höher, viele Anschlüsse, ist upgrade-fähig (Atom CPU kann man nicht wechseln), Stromverbrauch -> kommt drauf an, welches Mainboard, teilweise AES Verschlüsselung in der CPU integriert, ...

Auch ein netter Thread 
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=685231&page=1


----------



## Bratkartoffel (10. April 2012)

Hi,

ich würde nach deinen Vorgaben eher zu einem Raspberry Pi tendieren 
Hab mir auch erst einen bestellt, mal schauen wann das Ding lieferbar ist und was es so alles kann. Hört sich aber sehr gut an und ist preislich unschlagbar:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi
http://de.rs-online.com/web/generalDisplay.html?id=raspberrypi

Grüße,
BK


----------



## chmee (10. April 2012)

Wie sieht es mit einer Synology NAS aus? Preislich unschlagbar, wenn man bedenkt, was man noch dazu bekommt. Stromverbrauch (bei mir) mit einer DS109 idle ~3W Last(Festplatte rödelt) ~18W. Läuft bei mir auch als Testumgebung für Webseiten inkl. MySQL - ohne irgendwelche signifikanten Huster oder Leistungsproblemchen.


mfg chmee


----------



## Flo<H> (10. April 2012)

Also einen Raspberry Pi hol ich mir auf alle Fälle. Aber wohl eher so als Spielerei oder für kleinere Sachen. Aber nachdem ich mir das jetzt schon ein paar Tage durch den Kopf gehen lasse, wird immer klarer dass es doch ein richtiger Heimserver werden muss. 

NAS hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, die bieten ja mittlerweile auch schon jede Menge. 

Nachdem sich meine Vorgaben im Vergleich zum ersten Post doch sehr geändert haben hier nochmal die aktuelle Fassung:

Mindestanforderung:
- Netzwerkspeicher
- SVN
- VPN
- nur über Netzwerk zugängig (kein Monitor, keine Tastatus, keine Maus)
- Datenbank 
- Webserver
=> sollte man alles mit einem NAS abdecken können

optinale Anforderungen:
- Backups anderer Rechner im Netzwerk
- Maven-Proxy
- Apache Tomcat
- zu Testzwecken eine Java AppServer
- Groupware-Server
=> hier dürfte ein NAS wohl an seine Grenzen stoßen


----------



## chmee (10. April 2012)

Synology NAS

- netzwerkspeicher per smb selbstredend (bei DS109 per GBit-LAN ~60MB/s read 35MB/s write)
- SVN installierbar
- vpn drin.
- per ssh bzw. webgui manage'bar
- DB - MySQL drin
- apache tomcat scheint auch zu funktionieren http://thomas-aus-potsdam.blogspot.de/2012/02/tomcat-beim-booten-einer-synology-ds.html
- Backups automatisiert,ob von Clientrechnern oder simples Backup der internen HDD/Ordner auf externe USB/eSATA-Platte
- Groupware per Zarafa
- habe mal aus Spaß murmur/Mumble als Server laufen lassen - der Flaschenhals war meine Leitung, jedenfalls nicht der Server, bei 6 Usern war die Leitung dicht..

Manches muß händisch ge'make'd werden - aber grundsätzlich hast Du ein funktionsfähiges Linux unter der Haube. Die Frage ist doch eher, für wieviele User soll dieses Gerät bereitstehen.. 2? 10? 32? In meiner (fast) kleinsten NAS-Version ist es nur mein Haushalt, also 2 Personen - und das macht sie ohne Probleme. Für 120Eur + HDD gibt es kaum etwas nachzudenken.

Meine Meinung  mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (12. April 2012)

Nachtrag: *Zotac ZBOX nano*
Wäre das was für Dich?

http://www.hardware-mag.de/artikel/sonstiges/sapphire_edge_hd_2_vs_zotac_zbox_nano_ad10_plus/2/

mfg chmee


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (12. April 2012)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Nachtrag: *Zotac ZBOX nano*
> Wäre das was für Dich?
> 
> http://www.hardware-mag.de/artikel/sonstiges/sapphire_edge_hd_2_vs_zotac_zbox_nano_ad10_plus/2/
> ...



Wenn du Linux als OS wählst,
würde ich ggf. die Sapphire EDGE bevorzugen.
Falls du mal Lust hast, kannst du mit HIlfe der NVidia-Grafikkarte Videos und Co ansehen.
Die Videobeschleunigung ist mit Nvidia unter Linux besser - dank VDPAU.

Zumal die EDGE kleiner ist ;-)

mfg
bo


----------

